# Using a Marriott Visa card to purchase a Marriott week



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2005)

*I have copied and edited somewhat the following from a 2003 discussion on the old BBS, with selected additions from 2005 discussions on the old BBS. Pay particular attention to Doug’s warnings (two bottom posts) about structuring the transaction to ensure earning Marriott rewards points (3 points per dollar of purchase price) through use of the Marriott Visa card. The new (03/06) Premier card earns five points per dollar of purchase price.

Note also, as indicated in this thread, that Marriott sometimes puts a limit on the amount that can be charged to a Visa card for purchases at specific resorts. However, unlike the purchase price, this is a matter that is often negotiable, so push hard to charge as much as possible to the card to get those three Marriott Rewards points per dollar of purchase price!*

------------------------------------------

* sigmanr*  02-03-2003 

I may purchase from Marriott this week and called the credit card company (Marriott Visa) to inquire about whether a large purchase like that needed pre-approval. The representative told me there was no pre-approval process, but she couldn't guarantee a large purchase would be accepted. She seemed unsure about who actually approves purchases and what criteria they use. 

Has anyone had a problem with a large purchase being rejected? I thought there is supposed to be no spending limit on that card. 

I went ahead and requested that my revolving credit access line be increased above the amount I will charge. Hopefully that will help. Any other ideas?

Russ

-------------------------------------------------

* MOXJO7282*  02-03-2003

Ask Marriott to break up the charges. They did it for me, when I bought Marriott Maui. I did it in 1/3s. I had them charge my account, paid it off, and had Marriott repeat the process. Each transaction exceeded my $10K (First USA refused to increase my limit, even though my income easily warranted it), but First USA did allow them. I think they were around $12.5K each. They did not charge me an "over the limit" fee. I hope it works as well for you. 

Regards.
Joe 

-------------------------------------------------

* sigmanr*  02-03-2003

That's a good idea Joe. I'll check with my sales rep and see if he'll break the charges up. 

Thanks,
Russ

---------------------------------------------------

*Quilter*  02-03-2003

We, too, broke up the charges to put purchases on the account. 
When we first got the card it had a $5,000 limit, which we questioned like Joe. After a while, instead of raising the limit Marriott Visa issued a second account with a $10K limit. Eventually they were consolidated. 
They gave me one with a higher limit than either of these. I'm an at-home-mom with no personal income and the limit on this was higher than the other two. Go figure. If you have two cards in the family you can put part of the purchase on each card. 

MV raises the limits over time. 

Another advantage of having two cards in the family is each having a Marriott Rewards No. If you ever need 2 hotel rooms book one in each name. Make sure to give both Rewards Nos. with the reservation. ALWAYS remember to give your Rewards No. when you book hotel rooms. Don't wait until you arrive. That way, if you're walked, each Rewards member will receive compensation. 

Put as much as you can on the Rewards Visa and watch the points grow.

---------------------------------------------

* LisaH*  02-04-2003

I applied for my Reward Card a few weeks before my Marriott purchase. I explained the situation to the supervisor and was granted $25,000 credit line a few days after my application was approved. I charged more than $21,000 on the card and get more than 63,000 points all at once.

----------------------------------------------

*bvah*  02-04-2003

I bought my Marriott using my Marriott Visa. I received 3 points per dollar, because I was spending on Marriott stuff. So $20,000 earned 60,000 points. I love Marriott Visa.

brian

-----------------------------------------------

* dougp26364*  04-05-2005

Obviously, I missed something somewhere and am now in jeopardy of being screwed out of 53,000 Marriott Rewards points on my purchase. 

I thought I had understood that I could pay off my loan using my Marriott Rewards visa credit card. I thought that I had 30 days to pay this note off with no interest. Obviously I was wrong. 

According to Marriott, I had until the loan closed, which could be as little as 10 days. After that I would have to pay the loan off by check, as Marriott will not accept credit card payments to pay off the loan. I called today to pay the note off, the loan closed yesterday. 

At this point I've made 5 phone calls, left three messages and been told sorry, but we can't do anything about it twice. 

I own six weeks of timeshare. To date I have NEVER had a problem paying the notes off with a credit card and then paying the credit card off online. 

Basically, IMO, this sucks! 

So, if you're planning on taking the initial 30 days to pay the note off before incurring interest, then placing the note on the credit card and floating it for another 30 days at no interest, you might want to rethink that idea as A. Marriott won't do it and B. you'll lose your rewards points for using the card.

-----------------------------------------------

* dougp26364*  04-08-2005

The final word from Marriott:

If you want to use your Marriott Visa, the contract must be set up on a cash basis and not a financed basis. If you set it up under a financed basis, you must contact them within FIVE business days to let them know you want to change it to a cash basis and pay it off using your CC. Otherwise, you stuck with a 14.99 to 18% note that must be paid off by cash or check, no CC payments. 

Once the loan closes, there are NO changes that can be made. So at this point I'll just call for a payoff and pay the note. It is in the contract, underlined and in bold print. So for me, it's a live and learn situation. For the salesman, it was also a live and learn situation. 

There was some degree of miscommunication on both our parts. The contract was signed on our first day of a 7-night vacation. I needed enough time to get home and move money from savings to checking and pay off the small amount already on the MR CC. I thought I'd just sign the note, go home, get things ready and make the call. 

When the salesman said I had 30 days, I thought that was with a financed note. It was not. 30 days is with a CASH deal and they will allow you to use your MR CC for cash deals (go figure). I misunderstood what he was telling me and he misunderstood my intentions. 

Next time, I'll know better and anyone that reads this will have learned from my mistake.


----------

